# How 2 cleaner iwlwifi dmesg? [Solved]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

System works fine despite dmesg outputs as follows: 

```
iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-4.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-3.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Firmware has old API version. Expected v5, got v2. New firmware can be obtained from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12
```

Is there anyway to have kernel avoid the 3 failing requests, directly loading the correct version?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sat Aug 27, 2011 7:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you tried something radical like maybe making the firmware that the driver is requesting available? I see that the version in Portage is what you're loading but the dmesg messages give you all the hints you need to download the requested version.

-  John

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thanks for the tip ...   :Smile:   which I've applied by: un-emerging former driver, installing new (but older version) then rebooted.

Now dmesg outputs as follows:

```
iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-4.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-3.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Firmware has old API version. Expected v5, got v1. New firmware can be obtained from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16
```

which is a bit intringuing  :Confused: .

Since I noticed that package swapping has replaced

```
/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode
```

by

```
/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode
```

 I'm now wondering if what seems to be a two steps driver loading is the expected behavior ... at least from a portage point of view. 

Having both drivers packages installed brings back to initial dmesg output.

Maybe an initrd could help. (must admit I've always succeded to escape from it)...

In the end I'm wondering whether if *Quote:*   

> New firmware can be obtained from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org.

 the right path to follow?

Thanks for your attention and support

----------

## John R. Graham

Just looked and the file "iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.83.5.1-1.tgz", downloadable from the stated web site does indeed contain the file "iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode". Now, what this also means is that the net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode package in Portage is out of date. Perhaps you should file a bug asking for it to be bumped.

- John

----------

## CaptainBlood

Well, stated site was almost unreachable for the last hours ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

But I finally made it.  :Cool: 

Indeed a iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.83.5.1-1.tgz is downloadable there.  :Smile: 

I mainly contains a .ucode file which I placed in /lib/firmware.  :Wink: 

At next reboot dmesg doesn't complaint anymore.  :Very Happy: 

And the µcode is newer indeed. Didn't check masked iwl5000-ucode in this regard though.  :Razz: 

Despite the issue is technically cleared, one question remains:

What is the benefit of having iwl-5000 µcode loaded the way the use of the portage package implies?  :Confused: 

i.e. why does it place a 'starter' version of ucode in /lib/firmware despite a newer package seems loaded in the end?

I feel lazy about filling a bug report for something that isn't really one. It would be more a request for some internal explanation, and I already got shooted down for doing so on another subject. So ...

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

## John R. Graham

Whoops. My bad. The net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-8.83.5.1 package is already in portage in the testing branch. The most Gentooish way to solve this problem is to unmask that and emerge that. No bug is warranted.

- John

----------

## CaptainBlood

Silly me as well.

I realised I got confused between the package name, the installed package name, and the µcode version declared in dmesg.  :Twisted Evil: 

My apologise for making so much noise about so little.

Guess it's time to revert to classical Gentooish update and close the subject.  :Laughing: 

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

